# MRTG Problem CPU Temperature [Solved]

## sleepingsun

I have problem with settings temperature on MRTG ! 

I get error with this massage ! 

```

SNMP Error:

Received SNMP response with error code

  error status: noSuchName

  index 2 (OID: 1.3.6.1.4.1.2021.13.16.2.1.3.1)

SNMPv1_Session (remote host: "localhost" [127.0.0.1].161)

                  community: "public"

                 request ID: 457411977

                PDU bufsize: 8000 bytes

                    timeout: 2s

                    retries: 5

                    backoff: 1)

 at /usr/bin/../lib/mrtg2/SNMP_util.pm line 491

SNMPGET Problem for .1.3.6.1.4.1.2021.13.16.2.1.3.1 .1.3.6.1.4.1.2021.13.16.2.1.3.1 sysUptime sysName on public@localhost::::::v4only

 at /usr/bin/mrtg line 2202

2008-07-19 18:39:54: ERROR: Target[localhost.cpu-temp][_IN_] ' $target->[0]{$mode} ' did not eval into defined data

2008-07-19 18:39:54: ERROR: Target[localhost.cpu-temp][_OUT_] ' $target->[0]{$mode} ' did not eval into defined data

```

My Setup is :

CPU-Temp

File: /etc/mrtg/cpu-temp.cfg

```
LoadMIBs: /usr/share/snmp/mibs/LM-SENSORS-MIB.txt

Target[localhost.cpu-temp]: .1.3.6.1.4.1.2021.13.16.2.1.3.1&.1.3.6.1.4.1.2021.13.16.2.1.3.1:public@localhost

PageTop[localhost.cpu-temp]: <H1>CPU Temperature</H1>

WorkDir: /var/www/localhost/htdocs/mrtg

Options[localhost.cpu-temp]: nopercent,growright,gauge,noinfo,pngdate,nobanner

Factor[localhost.cpu-temp]: 0.001

PNGTitle[localhost.cpu-temp]: CPU Temperature

Title[localhost.cpu-temp]: CPU Temperature

kMG[localhost.cpu-temp]: C

MaxBytes[localhost.cpu-temp]: 100000

YLegend[localhost.cpu-temp]: Temperature (c)

ShortLegend[localhost.cpu-temp]: C

LegendI[localhost.cpu-temp]: CPU Temperature:

LegendO[localhost.cpu-temp]:

Legend1[localhost.cpu-temp]: CPU Temperature

Legend2[localhost.cpu-temp]:

#Unscaled[localhost.cpu-temp]: ymwd

#WithPeak[localhost.cpu-temp]: ymwd

XSize[localhost.cpu-temp]: 360

YSize[localhost.cpu-temp]: 75

#YTics[localhost.cpu-temp]: 10

Colours[localhost.cpu-temp]: DKBLUE#61A0DF,DKBLUE#0000DD,DARKGREEN#006600,VIOLET#FF00FF
```

Last edited by sleepingsun on Mon Jul 21, 2008 5:47 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Princess Nell

Your machine probably doesn't provide this data via snmp. Likewise here:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> $ snmpget -c public -v2c localhost 1.3.6.1.4.1.2021.13.16.2.1.3.1
> 
> LM-SENSORS-MIB::lmTempSensorsValue.1 = No Such Instance currently exists at this OID
> ...

 

But you could try if forcing an snmp v2 query makes a difference (append :::::2 to the target or test the above commands).

----------

## sleepingsun

Problem solved i forgot to emerge net-snmp with flags lm_sensors !

----------

